
'Completely secure' voting machines - jamessun
http://wtop.com/fairfax-county/2016/09/fairfax-co-rolls-out-completely-secure-new-voting-machines/
======
58028641
Nothing is, was, or will ever be completely completely secure.

~~~
Canada
At least they keep paper records that can be hand counted.

------
dkraft
can anyone tell me why we aren't using the mega-millions lottery to encode our
vote with our private hash? We already have a completely reliable voting
mechanism. If anyone thought that was insecure imagine the uproar.

------
1812Overture
Unsinkable!

